# Landing PR while wife Pregnant



## aquib (Apr 22, 2012)

I , we got our PR , our medical done 1 month before wife was pregnant .
Now after getting PR do i need to inform canada VO that my wife is pregnant or we can land anytime before her due date .


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

aquib said:


> I , we got our PR , our medical done 1 month before wife was pregnant .
> Now after getting PR do i need to inform canada VO that my wife is pregnant or we can land anytime before her due date .


You may land anytime before her due date. You should be aware that most Provinces have a waiting period before health coverage kicks in, so you would need to pay for any medical attention she may need.


----------

